
Ask HN: How many cloud / SaaS services do you use? - joewee
I recently did an accounting of the number of services I use, and it’s more than 10. And I’m a three person shop. How many do you use and how big is your team?
======
deytempo
We use surveyking.com to build and send out surveys for our HR department and
collect customer feedback. If you are sick of survey monkey surveyking is a
great alternative with the best reports I’ve seen so far.

We use Google apps for email hosting for our company mail. They are easy to
use and manage.

Sendgrid for our email campaigns. I can’t tell you how much less of a hassle
it is to use them than try to keep your server IPs off spamlists.

Trello for task management. Their drag and drop interface is awesome to track
progress.

Slack for instant messaging. Their premium version has everything we need.

